
AtomizeJS - Distributed Transactional Memory implementation in JavaScript - princeverma
http://atomizejs.github.com/
======
nn2
the security model of this seems dubious for JS. every untrusted client can
execute arbitrary code in the other clients. this is equivalent to letting
every visitor inject JS code to your website.

It's a great thing if you're a rootkit distributor I suppose.

